# Pick-up truck talk



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not in the market to buy a new one, but I was out and around today running some errands. I stopped at a hardware store and happened to see a late model Ford F-150 XL pick-up, parked in the lot. It was a reg. cab with a long bed. 

It was probably 3-5 years old, and I happened to glance at the front quarter-panel. It said V-10 Triton. I took a second look to make sure that I was seeing things right. Yup.......a V-10 engine. 

Now I'm aware that Ford markets a V-10 gas engine, but I thought that it was available in only the 3/4 ton and up rigs. I kind of hung around for a few minutes, hoping that the owner might come back and that I could talk to him about it. I got tired of waiting and went about my business. 

Anyways, I was really surprised to see that big of an engine in such a light-duty pick-up. Maybe it was a special order type of thing. I just don't know. Anyone know anything about the V-10 and if it is an option in an F-150?


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a V-10 but like you thought, it is a F-350 Super Duty Crew Cab. I have not seen the V-10 in a F-150 either.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I ended up calling my local Ford dealer. I spoke to a salesman about what I had seen. He said that the V-10 is no longer in production, and hasn't been for a few years. 

He too, thought it was strange that an F-150 would have a V-10 in it. He said that most likely, it was a special order situation and that the truck was used to pull a large trailer, rather than haul large loads. 

He went on to say that now, the largest gas engine available is the 5.0 liter, which is the Eco-Boost and is twin-turbo equipped.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

May be a fake decal too... my buddies Dad always had very real F450 decals on his F150 pickups, lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> May be a fake decal too... my buddies Dad always had very real F450 decals on his F150 pickups, lol.


Might have been, but the decal was a legit FORD rivet on emblem made of plastic (or metal). If it was a joke, he got me with it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Can't tell you anything about the newer trucks because I learned that a plain work truck now cost more than the "pimp trucks" I decided to just keep fixing up my older trucks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Can't tell you anything about the newer trucks because I learned that a plain work truck now cost more than the "pimp trucks" I decided to just keep fixing up my older trucks.


I'm just glad that I'm *NOT* in the market to buy a new car or truck.

Matter-of-fact, the last time (and only time) I bought a brand-new vehicle, was a Ford van, and that was back in 1974. It was like $4400.00 or something, and I paid it off while I was in the service. $126.00 month for three years. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Move the decimal point to the right one spot and you "might" be able to get a F-150 for that these days.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

bigjohn56 said:


> Move the decimal point to the right one spot and you "might" be able to get a F-150 for that these days.


Yeah, back in 2010, I was bicycling thru a Ford lot very late at night and saw an F-350 4x4, Crew Cab, Diesel Dually, and it was a King Ranch Edition. It was priced right at about $67K.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Ford doesn't put a v-10 In any of their-150's. The suspension is to light to handle the weight of the engine. 
The 5.4 was the largest available engine for that model.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

correct. f150=no v10


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just traded in a f150 2004 5.4. Only had 65,000 miles on it. Had many problems with it. Service was terrible.

Got tired of the service guy driving my truck more then me.
Test drove the Toyota highlander and Honda pilot . Bought the pilot.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Just traded in a f150 2004 5.4. Only had 65,000 miles on it. Had many problems with it. Service was terrible.
> 
> Got tired of the service guy driving my truck more then me.
> Test drove the Toyota highlander and Honda pilot . Bought the pilot.


That Pilot will serve you well for many years to come. My SIL has a 2005 model and it has been problem free since it was purchased new.

Back in Dec. of 2009, we bought a used 2006 Honda Element with approx. 32K miles on it, for my wife. As of today, and now at 67K miles, it too, has been problem free.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> That Pilot will serve you well for many years to come. My SIL has a 2005 model and it has been problem free since it was purchased new.
> 
> Back in Dec. of 2009, we bought a used 2006 Honda Element with approx. 32K miles on it, for my wife. As of today, and now at 67K miles, it too, has been problem free.


Thanks Paratrooper, I baby and take good care of my vehicles (I don't let my wife drive my vehicle)lol, I would but she has her own honda odyssey she drives. Plus she knows I would tell her don't try squeezing the vehicle between two tightly parked vehicles JUST TO GET A CLOSER PARKING SPACE CLOSER TO THE DOOR.LOL, grocery shopping ,etc.

I walked many parking lots just to avoid the door dings, lol. She drives just to avoid the long walks,lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My brother has a 2008 Honda Ridgeline and his wife, a 2008 CRV. Both were bought new. They've had Honda's in the past and are sold on them. As far as I know, neither of their Honda's have had any problems or issues. 

My wife's Element is our first Honda car. I'm 6-05 and I still have head-room in it. I can drive it all day and do just fine in it, as far as room and comfort goes. And, if you fold up the rear seats, you can fit a full-sized washer and dryer in it.........just in case for some reason you need to. :smt033


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

I've owned this F-350 V-10 4X4 for 10 years. I love it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Vintage Racer said:


> I've owned this F-350 V-10 4X4 for 10 years. I love it.


Nice truck to love. hope the truck loves you back:heart:


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

pic said:


> Nice truck to love. hope the truck loves you back:heart:


It has been a good one. It's been to Watkins Glen three times (I stay on Lake Keuka).


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Is this a recent picture of your 10 year old pick-up? If so, wow!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My 1974 Ford F-250 4x4 was that same color. :smt023


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

Here is the old truck at Sebring in 2009:









Nothing can beat a Ford:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Vintage Racer said:


> Here is the old truck at Sebring in 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have some beautiful lakes up here , as you well know. 
Keuka is one of the finger lakes . 
When people hear New York they think of big city. 
You must have a blast at Watkins Glen


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

pic said:


> We have some beautiful lakes up here , as you well know.
> Keuka is one of the finger lakes.


The three lakes are great. Some glacier developed them a million years ago? I get to stay there free from a friend that was from Elmira and now owns a house on the lake just north of Hammondsport. NY.

He has a F-350 King Range Diesel which I have first offer for. :mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hammondsport is a very nice area near Watkins glen.
Do you actually race for fun at Watkins or Competitively.

_ click hereAbout The Finger Lakes | Finger Lakes Travel NY_


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I've got an 08 F150 XLT quadcab with the 5.4L, Picked it up last year. I've moved with it twice since then, weight scales said that I was hauling just over 3,000 lbs on my trip from VA to MA. Could tell you that by driving it it sure didn't feel like I was towing anything at all. The gas station is always a kick between the legs, but I love the damn thing. 

As for the mystery f150 with the v10 badge, I believe it was just that, a badge.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Gunners_Mate said:


> I've got an 08 F150 XLT quadcab with the 5.4L, Picked it up last year. I've moved with it twice since then, weight scales said that I was hauling just over 3,000 lbs on my trip from VA to MA. Could tell you that by driving it it sure didn't feel like I was towing anything at all. The gas station is always a kick between the legs, but I love the damn thing.
> 
> As for the mystery f150 with the v10 badge, I believe it was just that, a badge.


Yeah, from the replies received, I'm beginning to believe the same thing.

Funny though, the Ford dealer I spoke to, didn't say that to me. He seemed to think that it could have been a special-order type of thing.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

People thought I was in the moving business when I had my pickup truck,lol.
I put an end to that.


----------

